# Griddle



## 407gator (Dec 6, 2010)

*I just picked up a Coleman Dual Fuel 3-burner and a 2-burner. Is there a aluminum griddle that fits the 3 burner?** I would like one that fits properly and is a large as possible.

Thanks
*


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

What is the model number of the dual fuel 3 burner? Maybe we can help you hunt for one, if we know the dimensions. I am aware that some stoves are so high in BTUs that accessories can be hard to find.


----------

